# TV Distortion from 922 OKay from 722



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

My 922 picture has changed recently - the middle of the display is streched and the top is compressed. This makes most people look fat with a small head.
When i connect my 722 to the same TV the picture is Okay. The only difference between the two receivers is 922 uses HDMI and the 722 uses Composit Video.
Everything was Okay untill last week.
Any suggestions -- could it be a failure in the 922??
Bill...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1st: try *component* output from 922 and 722 and compare pictures.
Actually could you post pictures (old and new) here ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Before you change cables or connections... try the Format (*) key on the remote and see if your display changes.


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you Stewart. It was Format (*). Problem solved!!!!
Bill


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You're welcome... sometimes you might accidentally press a button and not know it OR I believe I read that there was a known bug where every once in a while the receiver would not be in the mode it indicated on screen and you have to cycle through to get it right again.


----------

